# Preview: Bucks vs. Bobcats



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> TEAMS: Milwaukee Bucks (2-12) vs. Charlotte Bobcats (7-9).
> 
> WHEN: 6 p.m. Friday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-bucks-vs-bobcats-b99152242z1-233790681.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

This team is turrible


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was going to go with putrid, but that's your prerogative


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

The best part of us being so bad is that out management was trying to win! Dear god does Kohl suck!


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Will Larry Drew be our coach come the new year?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Why would we fire him? He's doing such a great job right now.


----------

